# HOW DO YOU FEEL? if you don't get feedbacks



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering how other people feel when they buy or sell something and don't get feedbacks. I just started selling plants again and already feeling  that said it all. Anyway, I just thought I give him more than he asked or more than I'm advertising that maybe I could get a good feedback, maybe I expected too much,,lol... this is not the first time I did not get a feedbacks when I think I should so I'm just a bit upset! sad to say. Anyway, sorry for this nonsense I just have to let it out there and see how other people feel..

Thanks, 
bien


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i would feel ripped off.
as the feedback system is what lets others know if a person is good to deal with or not.
that said i find reminding a person about the feedbacks while they are with you a good idea also.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Reminder is good 

I often forget but do it right the way when reminded.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I think a lot of people simply forget about it. And I totally don't feel like reminding as it is like I am asking for attention.
So, don't think too much. When I give something for free (i.e. most of the time) and get no feedback, I just try to not overthink it and move on.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i used to care about it, but when the site got switched over, i went from 36 posititive to 1.. haha
dont really mind anymore, since BCA is a pretty friendly local site


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Give them

feedback and it
Might help his memory 
I give feedback after someone gives me feedback or I'd never be able to get any work done. I'd spend my whole day doing feedback. Not to mention who it was....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

that annoys me too sir bien. but i'm also guilty of not giving feedback right away. i almost forgot to leave one for you. your feedback for me reminded me. i must be honest that if not for that, i will totally forget. 

now that reminds me.... i just sold plants yesterday and i haven't left a feedback for the buyer. silly me.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

also not everyone may be aware of its existence. i know when i did my first purchase the seller pm'd me to remind me and i had known nothing about it.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> Just wondering how other people feel when they buy or sell something and don't get feedbacks. I just started selling plants again and already feeling  that said it all. Anyway, I just thought I give him more than he asked or more than I'm advertising that maybe I could get a good feedback, maybe I expected too much,,lol... this is not the first time I did not get a feedbacks when I think I should so I'm just a bit upset! sad to say. Anyway, sorry for this nonsense I just have to let it out there and see how other people feel..
> 
> Thanks,
> bien


Hi Bien,

I know exactly what you meant & how you felt !!!!

After each transaction of buy or sell, I always provide the rating to the buyer or seller, and if i dont get a returned rating, I will wait for a few days and PM that individual, requesting for a rating.

If that individual ignores my request, I just make a mental note.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I know what you mean. Been waiting for one now for about a week, guess I'm not gonna get it. And I was very generous.

As Peter said, "mental note".


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

well, i see it as a common courtesy. if it's a good transaction, why not leave a feedback. but i can understand some people may forget and thus leaving me hanging w/o a feedback. i don't forget, unless i do like a huge delivery run for fertz or whatever. i go out of my way for people and for my love of this hobby. 

if i extend the courtesy to give another person a feedback, i probably expect the same back in return. if i don't receive one back, whether good or bad, there's a high likelihood and indication that that person doesn't want to deal with me in the future; and i'm ok with that. I'll just go deal with another BCA member who's more appreciative of a good transaction .

Just giving my two plecoholic cents.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I always make a point of giving feedback - serves as a reminder for the other party to return the favour. Getting feedback doesn't always happen, I don't push it (don't feel like bugging them), but mental notes are always good for future transactions.

No feedback is not always a lack of consideration even if you give more than expected. I had one vendor that thanked me via PM for a purchase and positive feedback, but no feedback in return. I don't hold that against them because they're infrequent forum users and I thought it would be condesending to walk them through the feedback process. Another mental note for exceptions.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sometimes with newer members i just assume they dont know how to give feedback yet, i try not to let it bug me, no feedback is better than negative feedback


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Mferko said:


> sometimes with newer members i just assume they dont know how to give feedback yet, i try not to let it bug me, no feedback is better than negative feedback


Have to agre with this as well, thats the way most business transactions are, you rarely hear about the 'good ones' but the bad ones you'll definitely hear about. I think there is a solution for the people that are annoyed by the fact they aren't being left feedback, ask for it.. I mean posting on here and talking about it is the same, lol so just ask the person to leave feedback, and explain why.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I only give it if someones does it for me.. I dont think its a big deal unless its negative so others can beware... Other then that its just a nice referance for the new people.. But i will give people one if they give me one to be fair as some people may see it as important


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

TCR said:


> I only give it if someones does it for me.. I dont think its a big deal unless its negative so others can beware... Other then that its just a nice referance for the new people.. But i will give people one if they give me one to be fair as some people may see it as important


exactly, its not really a contest
none of us would ever catch up to mykiss or charles even if it was


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I absolutely love the feedback system, and was unaware of it in the beginning but once I was shown it is definitely something I look for in possible future transactions. 

The internet is a big anonymous place, having others say "this guy's allright! is a positive thing when I am potentially spending the better part of my day, and the $ of a ferry ride to get to them. We live in Sechelt and if a buyer were to no-show or lie about the quality of his/her products it would be a huge waste for us! And in the same respect I want them to know they can trust us because of our location it may be a few days before we can come pick up and if we say we will be there, we will be there!!


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

I have two ways of looking at this actually ... LOL my former occupation as being a sound technician .. Dont like high pitched feedback 

However Forgive me on this. I have seen people have real issues with feedback on Ebay. Some people even called it a feedback addiction. I can understand that situation as being hounded to give something where you may have forgotten to give a person a feedback tended to get a little out of hand in regards to somethings. 

However I do understand the idea behind the system but have had bad experience in that regard. However it should not be looked at as a competition as previous posters have replied. 

Sometimes people that do a lot of selling do have the situation of not having enough time to do this (Ebay experience) . I know I am someone here with zero feedback but it is just my sentiments on the subject.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

feedback is important as an indicator of reliability. I check a person's feedback if I'm going to deliver an item or otherwise go out of my way to make a transaction.

New members often forget or don't know how. Sponsors I just assume are too busy or successful, since there are a couple who routinely don't leave feedback. Others, like Patrick, seem to remember each time

It used to bug me when people didn't, especially when I've been generous or accommodating, but now not so much. Now I just make a little doll with their name on it and stick pins in it periodicly. Makes me feel much better.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> It used to bug me when people didn't, especially when I've been generous or accommodating, but now not so much. Now I just make a little doll with their name on it and stick pins in it periodicly. Makes me feel much better.


*giggle*


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I always get my feedback. Why? Cuz I bug people about it LOL!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I usually try to give feedback as soon as the transaction is over (both as a seller and a buyer). Sometimes a received I-Trader reminds me to reciprocate when I'm busy. Give Bien feedback for the beautiful staurogyne he sold you (mystery person(s)).... ALREADY!!!!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Feedback is simple for me. If I'm selling, the buyer gets positive feedback AS SOON AS I RECEIVE PAYMENT. The buyer has completed their part of the deal the second that payment has been received by the seller. 

Now, I have feedback ratings on several sites and after I received 10 positives I no longer care if I receive feedback or not. 10 positive feedback should be enough for any buyer/seller to feel comfortable dealing with me. That being said I always leave feedback regardless of the other partys feedback score.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I always get my feedback. Why? Cuz I bug people about it LOL!


Same here, a casual reminder after leaving feedback isn't a huge hassle on either parties end.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I always get my feedback. Why? Cuz I bug people about it LOL!


If you don't get it, do you feel like you weren't a good buyer shopper?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

People are too busy or just forget, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. I always try to leave a feedback, but if I forget, it would appreciate a friendly reminder. That's what I do when I do not receive my feedback. Nice people will leave feedback, others (not so nice) won't. That's life and we can not be bothered by people like that. Unfortunately there is still lots of idiots out there and chance you run into them is relatively high


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Personally, after i got my first handful of feedbacks its not so important that i get it. I do try to leave feedback for other people if im not too busy to forget (last couple months were hectic so i think there was a couple i missed)


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

hmmm, this reminds me, I owe some feedback haha, regarding myself its pure forgetfulness, so much going on in my life that things tend to slip my mind, I would not mind at all if someone that was waiting for feedback gave me a friendly reminder, sorry April


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I always try and remember to leave feedback, though I often dont do it when dealing with the sponsers. (Seems a bit pointless when they have big numbers already.) If someone doesnt leave feedback for me, its no big deal. I have enough that someone who doesnt know me can see I havent cheated anyone.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I used to sell on EBAY and my feedback was of the utmost importance to me at that time. I sold antiques and collectibles worldwide and my reputation and business was built solely on my feedback. It gave me a big edge in that regard as I had numerous repeat clientel worldwide who new that if they bid and won any of my auctions that what they had purchased would be exactly as described. A lot of my feedback would even say ( better than described.)
When your dealing with people half way around the world they want to know they can trust you. 

Here on BCA, although I dont think feedback is that important, it is nice to recieve or give feedback to each other. It lets other members know that you have a good reputation either as a seller or a buyer.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> If you don't get it, do you feel like you weren't a good buyer shopper?


Not really...If I don't get it, I don't really care after bugging the person.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Keeping a mental note is a great idea thanks I will do this from now on. And just to clarify my point ( I think some misunderstood it), I didn't want the feedback so I can compete with other people for me it was just nice to get one.

ps. I did give the person a feedback after a day of the transaction.

thanks,
bien


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Shell Dweller said:


> I used to sell on EBAY and my feedback was of the utmost importance to me at that time. I sold antiques and collectibles worldwide and my reputation and business was built solely on my feedback. It gave me a big edge in that regard as I had numerous repeat clientel worldwide who new that if they bid and won any of my auctions that what they had purchased would be exactly as described. A lot of my feedback would even say ( better than described.)
> When your dealing with people half way around the world they want to know they can trust you.
> 
> Here on BCA, although I dont think feedback is that important, it is nice to recieve or give feedback to each other. It lets other members know that you have a good reputation either as a seller or a buyer.


In the business that you were in antiques and collectibles I can understand the importance of the reputation that you would need in dealing with others around the world.

However in the business that I was in, when you even got phone calls disturbing the peace of your daily life because of the industry it was tied to it got a little out of hand.

We did ours by computer response as to when the customer gave feedback to the business a business transaction is not at the point of payment it is when both parties were happy. That was on Ebay.

Many things can happen during a transaction on ebay including harrassment.. over feedback ... believe it or not.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

I am mad that after years of being on here all the past feedbacks are gone.


----------

